# Dado Jig



## shedfurniture (25 Jul 2013)

..


----------



## Glynne (25 Jul 2013)

Have a look at Ron Fox's routing videos (either YouTube or via Wealden Tools) as he has a simple housing / dado jig.


----------



## Tim_H (25 Jul 2013)

Have a look at the video section of this website there is a Dado/adjustable housing jig build from ten months ago. 

It is also on YouTube on the Ukworkshop site (it is a little lonely).


----------



## Eric The Viking (26 Jul 2013)

As Tim_H said, the one on here is pretty good:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/videos/adjustable-dado-housing-joint-jig.html


----------



## Peter Sefton (17 Aug 2013)

Would this help
http://www.incra.com/product_rtf_ibox.html
If so let me know
Cheers Peter


----------



## Grahamshed (17 Aug 2013)

Mmmm.... Tasty.


----------

